# 2015 Group "B" Code Change Proposals



## fatboy (Mar 12, 2013)

2012/2014 Code Development: Group B


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2013)

can you make it simple and  post a link to the proposed changes,, a little un computer savy


----------



## fatboy (Mar 12, 2013)

Click on the link, then click on the Adobe icon for the proposals you want to see?

It works for me, anyone else having a problem with the link?


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh now it computes

Thanks


----------

